# udev does not trigger events for existing hard disks

## devsk

I don't get /dev/sd* nodes in /dev. Something changed in udev/kernel and its a complete mess. Ok, sort of.... :Smile:  This is with latest ~x86 code.

Why would udev not create /dev/sda and /dev/disk/* for boot disk while it does for a USB device I plug in...I have tried various versions of udev but its seems like something wrong with my kernel config but don't know what.

/dev/sda is seen by the initrd fine and my system boots fine but /dev doesn't has sda or any other partition. initrd sees labels, so it boots LABEL=blah fine.

blkid when run from booted system returns nothing. If I run 'udevadm test /sys/block/sda', it creates all the dirs for sda and then I have to do it for sda1, sda2 and so on for them to appear in /dev/sd* and /dev/disk/. Once the udevadm test has been run, blkid shows up fine and only those partitions which I have run test on....very weird stuff!

Does anybody know what's going on? why would the existing block devices not trigger events for udev?

----------

## devsk

[19:47] <devsk> CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

[19:47] <devsk> CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2=y

[19:48] <devsk> Not veriy suprising to figure that deprecated sysfs stuff did this.

[19:48] <devsk> got that out and udev is happy

[19:48] <devsk> wow! It could at least warn me in dmesg. Took me a long time to figure this one out!

In case someone runs into the same issue!

----------

